# The Boys - Amazon Prime



## svalbard (Jul 30, 2019)

Anyone watching this at the moment. On episode 2 at the moment and I think it has legs. It is an irreverent take on the Superhero genre.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 31, 2019)

It's ok, but after a while it annoyed me. The "everyone", is damaged, and so does damage to, and uses others, runs out of legs.  I found myself wishing for just one character to be an "a" hole just because they are, not because of "being damaged".


----------



## svalbard (Jul 31, 2019)

Susan Boulton said:


> It's ok, but after a while it annoyed me. The "everyone", is damaged, and so does damage to, and uses others, runs out of legs.  I found myself wishing for just one character to be an "a" hole just because they are, not because of "being damaged".



Is that not a common trope in TV these days were everyone is damaged to some extent or another or maybe it is a cultural thing.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Jul 31, 2019)

svalbard said:


> Is that not a common trope in TV these days were everyone is damaged to some extent or another or maybe it is a cultural thing.



Yes it is, and one I don't like. It isn't realistic. And even in a "superhero" type story, you do need a bit of reality to hang the fantasy on.  

I also find the trope very condescending.  To say that so called "damaged" people always go on to cause the same to others is nonsense. It happens yes, but also "normal", undamaged people do, and can do more, as they have no filter, as in been there on the receiving end.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 2, 2019)

I've been seeing the ad on Instagram. I think this looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 3, 2019)

Spoiler



So Superman is a homicidal maniac, Wonder Woman is a broken PTSD suffering alcoholic, The Flash is addicted to super steriods, Aquaman is a sexual predator with a serious inferiority complex and the Invisible Man is a voyeuristic pervert. Power corrupts. Like it!


----------



## svalbard (Aug 4, 2019)

Gareth Ennis is involved with this as well. I thought I caught a Preacher vibe off the action. 

Finished the series and it is crying out fora S2.


----------



## svalbard (Aug 4, 2019)

Rodders said:


> I've been seeing the ad on Instagram. I think this looks like a lot of fun.



It is.


----------



## WaylanderToo (Aug 4, 2019)

binged this over the release weekend - loved it


----------



## The Big Peat (Aug 19, 2019)

Watched nearly all of it as the wife's been a fan but I'm not so hot on it myself. There's some good things to it - but the whole uber-cynical, all messed up thing feels pretty old these days. I'm not sure this has anything to say about superheroes and power that Watchmen didn't say and a lot of what it says about the modern world is just very heavy handed. Which wouldn't matter if it was fun, but most of the characters don't have enough charisma or interesting traits for me to care about them. Plotting's good. Frenchie and Starlight are pretty cool.

All in all, a curate's egg for me.


----------



## Mouse (Sep 7, 2019)

Just finished it, I really enjoyed it. Butcher's accent was horrific though, I didn't even realise he was meant to be British to start with. I also liked Frenchie. And Kimiko and actually Hughie I thought was pretty good. The only WTF moment for me was that bloke calling the German Shepherd dogs "German Retrievers". Is that what they're called in the US?! Or were they supposed to be crossed with goldies? Because no, they weren't.


----------



## Jeffbert (May 10, 2020)

I watched episode #1 last week, and at one point was not sure if it was supposed to be funny or serious when this guy who was holding hands with his girlfriend suddenly finds all he *is* holding are her hands. 



Spoiler



The high speed super hero, similar to the Flash, had just collided with the girlfriend, and at his high speed, had reduced her to a splatter.  Droplets of blood and goo, seemingly floating in the slow-motion sequence



 So, there is this group of super 'heroes' called *The Seven*, apparently modeled on *The Justice League*, but this show seems focused on the  gritty aspect, rather than the heroic part. 

So, the poor guy who just lost his girlfriend, is offered $45K if he will sign an NDA, even though he was not related to the woman, but he is refusing, and wanting an apology before he will even consider signing. 

It seems that these super heroes are taking advantage of the mortals' need for them, and are, among other things, committing acts of sexual naughtiness, with not the least remorse.

An interesting take on super heroes, I might watch more of this, if I ever get around to it.


----------



## Rodders (May 10, 2020)

I want to watch this. I’m kinda getting bored with the whole superhero thing and I think this has an interesting take on it.


----------



## Droflet (May 10, 2020)

Yes, corrupt superheros. Has anyone done this before? Anyway, quite a dilemma for the good guys. How do you stop superheros??


----------



## REBerg (Aug 31, 2020)

Just watched the first two episodes, and I like it.
I can see superhero monetization and self-serving egomania as believable developments in such a world. Reminds me of Deadpool.


----------



## REBerg (Sep 5, 2020)

Season two launched Sept. 4.
The new season claims it's "new and improved! Now with 50% more decapitations, terrorists ... and a new pine fresh scent!"
Definitely not for the kids. Great for those with a dark sense of humor.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 9, 2020)

Should be called The Girls, as Kimiko, Starlight, Maeve and even Becca are kick ass.


----------



## ctg (Oct 10, 2020)

Mouse said:


> Should be called The Girls, as Kimiko, Starlight, Maeve and even Becca are kick ass.



I'd love that and it's a shame we don't get to see them any more as the series wrapped up.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 10, 2020)

ctg said:


> I'd love that and it's a shame we don't get to see them any more as the series wrapped up.


Maybe in season 3.


----------



## ctg (Oct 11, 2020)

REBerg said:


> Maybe in season 3.



Is there going to be a season 3?


----------



## REBerg (Oct 12, 2020)

ctg said:


> Is there going to be a season 3?











						The Boys season 3: release date, cast, plot and what you need to know
					

Boys will be Boys...




					www.digitalspy.com


----------



## Rodders (Oct 17, 2020)

Finally got Amazon Prime And started watching this. First impressions are great.

The acting’s pretty decent and the “Supes” are pretty well fleshed out. Powerful, but with all the petty jealousies and Failures of human beings. Looking forward to seeing how it all pans out.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 19, 2020)

Great ending to series one and I'll start series 2 this afternoon. Antony Starr as Homelander is brilliant and has the dead eyes of a psychopath down to a tee. 

Spoiler Alert:

Why did he save Butcher?


----------



## ctg (Oct 19, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Why did he save Butcher?



Because he had already taken so much.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 19, 2020)

Homelander does not strike me as the compassionate type.


----------



## ctg (Oct 19, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Homelander does not strike me as the compassionate type.



He has his moments. Like when he imagined murdering all of the protestors, and then not doing it at end. Somewhere in there is a heart.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 19, 2020)

ctg said:


> He has his moments. Like when he imagined murdering all of the protestors, and then not doing it at end. Somewhere in there is a heart.


I don't that was so much out of compassion. More like he didn't want to lose his fanbase.


----------



## Rodders (Oct 20, 2020)

I finished the second series last night. I have to say that I felt that they kept trying to top each other with the gore, which I didn’t like. the C word was used too often and I felt it lost its harshness as I was just used to hearing it to often. 

Storm Front’s past was a great little twist that I really enjoyed. Homelander’s son appears to be a lot more powerful than him. (Well, at least his laser eyes are.) I predict a showdown between the two at some point.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 21, 2020)

As I watched this show, I frequently wondered why an actor looked so familiar. After numerous visits to IMDb, the cast was looking like a round-up from other shows I've watched.
*Anthony Starr *(Homelander): who played faux Sheriff Lucas Hood on _Banshee_
*Karl Urban *(Billy Butcher ): Detective John Kennex on _Almost Human,_ and Dr. Leonard “Bones” McCoy on the rebooted _Star Trek_ movies
*Dominique McElligott* (Queen Maeve*)*: Lily Bell on _Hell on Wheels_
*Elisabeth Shue* (Madelyn Stillwell): Chris from _Adventures in Babysitting_
*Simon Pegg *(Hugh Campbell): Shaun in_ Shaun of the Dead_
*Colby Minifie* (Ashley Barrett): Virginia on _Fear the Walking Dead_
*Malcolm Barrett* (Seth Reed): Rufus Carlin on _Timeless_ and F.J. Hoover on _Preacher_
*Goran Visnjic* (Alastair Adona ): Garcia Flynn on _Timeless_
*Shawn Ashmore* (Lamplighter): who only looked familiar because he is the twin brother of Aaron Ashmore, who played Johnny Jaqobis on _Killjoys_ and Steve Jinks on _Warehouse 13_

All of these actors, of course, have appeared in a lot more shows and movies, some more celebrated than those I've seen.


----------



## TomMazanec (Oct 21, 2020)

Yes, ctg,there will be a season 3 but with the C-19 pandemic no bets on when it will air.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 21, 2020)

REBerg said:


> *Shawn Ashmore* (Lamplighter): who only looked familiar because he is the twin brother of Aaron Ashmore, who played Johnny Jaqobis on _Killjoys_ and Steve Jinks on _Warehouse 13_



Shawn Ashmore played Iceman in the X-Men films. So he's done ice and fire now.

Elisabeth Shue was in Karate Kid.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 21, 2020)

Mouse said:


> Shawn Ashmore played Iceman in the X-Men films. So he's done ice and fire now.





Mouse said:


> Elisabeth Shue was in Karate Kid.


She also got several best actress nominations for her performance in_ Leaving Las Vegas. _Unfortunately, she didn't win, but she has amassed a long list of credits since _Adventures in Babysitting._


----------



## Judderman (Nov 30, 2020)

I just blazed through season 1. An interesting episode 1 and then I thought episode 2 and 3 with translucent were great. The damaged "superheroes" is quite fun, but gets overdone overall as the season progresses. Especially the dolphin stuff. But of course it is comic booked based. Not much excitement in the show though really.

Unloved, but tough, strugglers playing detective to uncover the big corporate and fake hero injustices. So not so different to many others. That said it definitely has its moments and is a worthy watch on these days when we are going through the TV series archives. I think the characters of Butcher, Hughie, Frenchie etc are much more interesting than the super hero characters. But that may be because I am not big on superhero stories.


----------



## Judderman (Dec 7, 2020)

I watched the finale of season 1 after the above post and enjoyed it. Also I am happy to say season 2 is a significant improvement! Less of the poor parts and more of the good parts. Definitely more action and drama in this one. The Deep's storyline still not great, but otherwise an enjoyable comic book style series.


----------



## ctg (Jul 20, 2021)

> In Garth Ennis and Darick Robertson’s _Herogasm_, a limited spin-off series of _The Boys_, Wee Hughie and the rest of the Boys set out to infiltrate the titular bacchanalia that Vought throws every year for its corporate-branded superheroes. Away from the prying eyes of the public, Herogasm gives Vought’s capes a chance to let their hair down even further and freely indulge in the kinds of superhuman debauchery that the company usually works hard to discourage them from.
> 
> Though Amazon’s live-action adaptation hasn’t been shy about sex in its past two seasons, showrunner Eric Kripke says that the upcoming third season’s riff on _Herogasm _will introduce a new level of explicitness that, when initially proposed, gave Amazon pause. In a recent interview with the Wrap, Kripke described how _The Boys_’ successful track record of coming just shy of doing too much while also telling a solid story was ultimately what led to his ideas being approved.
> 
> ...











						The Boys Showrunner: S3's 'Herogasm' Will Be as Raunchy as the Comics
					

Eric Kripke says the show's take on Garth Ennis and Darick Robertson's racy Herogasm spin-off will be "outrageous, but not exploitive."




					gizmodo.com
				




Could they take it to a level of mayhem we saw last time in the Preacher?


----------



## Droflet (Jul 20, 2021)

I hope they do. I loved Preacher.


----------



## Mon0Zer0 (Jul 20, 2021)

Droflet said:


> I hope they do. I loved Preacher.



I enjoyed Preacher at first, but I think it lost a lot of narrative energy after season 1.  A friend of mine who is a massive fan of the comics really didn't like it at all.



> *Simon Pegg*



The casting of Pegg as Hughie's dad is a really nice touch as he was the model for Hugh Campbell Jr. in the comics. 







Honestly, I thought the first series of The Boys was better, but S2 still had its good bits.  Interested to find out what they do in S3.


----------



## ctg (Mar 14, 2022)

> What will S3 bring? One helpful clue is that the first S3 episode is entitled "Payback." In the comics, that's the name of an earlier Vought group of superheroes, loosely based on Marvel's Avengers. Payback was the successor to The Avenging Squad, which was destroyed in the Battle of the Bulge in the 1940s. Payback members include Eagle the Archer, who appeared in S2 of the TV series (played by Langston Kerman). He's the one who recruited Deep and A-Train to the Church of the Collective before the cult turned against him. A fictional _Seven on 7_ news report last summer informed us that Eagle had quit the superhero gig after the Church publicly humiliated him. He's now trying to become a rapper.
> 
> Two other Payback members are joining the cast in S3: Soldier Boy (Jensen Ackles)—briefly name-checked in S2 as a colleague of Stormfront back when she went by Liberty—and Crimson Countess (Laurie Holden), who has heat-related powers. There is no news yet on whether we'll meet other Payback members such as Tek Knight, Swatto, and Mind Droid (who is romantically involved with Crimson Countess in the comics). But the odds seem good.
> 
> We also know that the third season will incorporate one of the comic's most shocking storylines: _Herogasm_. In this standalone comic miniseries, the Boys infiltrate Vought's annual superhero party, which turns out to be just one long weekend of kinky sex and drug use on a secluded island. Fans had been daring showrunner Eric Kripke to bring that storyline to the screen, and he confirmed on Twitter last January that the sixth S3 episode will indeed be titled "Herogasm."











						Soldier Boy and Crimson Countess revealed in The Boys red-band teaser
					

Hit series shows no sign of pulling back on its bloody outrageousness.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## ctg (May 18, 2022)

There’s something seriously wrong with Homelander in The Boys S3 trailer
					

"I may be a superhero, but I'm also just a man who fell for the wrong woman."




					arstechnica.com
				




I love that Jennifer just noticed it. To me Homelander was never right. He was always a pompous idiot with super powers. But maybe this in this series we'll get him going completely bonkers and acting on his illusions on slaughtering people willy-nilly, because nobody can put a stop to his actions.


----------



## REBerg (May 18, 2022)

Yeah. Homelander has been a nutcase since day one, but that's what makes him so loveable.


----------



## ctg (May 18, 2022)

> The cast of *The Boys* and showrunner Eric Kripke have filed into the *Den of Geek* SXSW interview studio to discuss their festival appearance and the triumphant release of season 3’s much-anticipated trailer. But as Kripke, Karl Urban (Billy Butcher), Karen Fukuhara (Kimiko Miyashiro), and Laz Alonso (Mother’s Milk) take their places on the hopefully comfortable stools we’ve provided, the conversation eventually goes to where most conversations about *The Boys* inevitably end up: the verisimilitude of superhero orgies.
> 
> “It all comes from this very logical place of ‘if there really was a superhero orgy, what would it look like? How would you depict it in the most honest way possible?’” Kripke says. “Because we’re all about integrity here. We’re just telling the truth, man.”
> 
> Depicting the outlandish in the most honest way possible has become a hallmark of Amazon’s massively successful superhero satire. Adapted from Garth Ennis and Darick Robertson’s 2006 comic series of the same name, *The Boys *imagines a world in which the public is obsessed with superheroes. Sounds familiar, no? Yet in the world of *The Boys*, superheroes or “supes” are very much real.











						Inside The Boys' Season of Payback
					

Karl Urban, Jensen Ackles, and the cast of The Boys walk us through the bloody good times to come in season 3.




					www.denofgeek.com


----------



## REBerg (Jun 3, 2022)

The first three third-season episodes dropped today. I know what I'll be watching tonight.


----------



## ctg (Jun 3, 2022)

REBerg said:


> The first three third-season episodes dropped today. I know what I'll be watching tonight.


I already watched. Waiting for your post, but I'll say this. They could have posted them on a weekly basis and used the momentum of what is happening to really build up the story, instead of us having the whole shebang out of the bag from the get go. 

There are way too many things to be singled out in one post. Way too many. But I have to say I like it. Not love it, but I like it. The one thing that I don't like, the involvement of the conflict country. But I guess they couldn't cut it out because it has been written into the story. So, I feel a bit like Starlight at the end of the episode 3.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 4, 2022)

Even more of a gorefest than I remember!


Spoiler



This is definitely not a show for children or anyone with a low tolerance for graphic violence. The scene with Termite was almost too nasty to watch.
To say something is "seriously wrong" with Homelander is quite an understatement. With no image to maintain, all controls are gone. He's fully embracing his deranged personality, which is even more potentially catastrophic in a supe than in a politician.
It looks like the season is going to boil down to the boys finding the mysterious weapon capable of killing Homelander before he can take over the world.
If there's an award out there for "best portrayal of a psychopath," I nominate  Antony Starr.


----------



## ctg (Jun 5, 2022)

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> To say something is "seriously wrong" with Homelander is quite an understatement. With no image to maintain, all controls are gone. He's fully embracing his deranged personality, which is even more potentially catastrophic in a supe than in a politician.


It wasn't just Homelander going nuts, it was Butcher showing glowing eyes and slicing that gunner in half. He went berserk like Homelander in his daydreams, and I suspect that he could barely hold it all inside him. 

Telling his son to piss off made me so angry. I get why, but it doesn't give him right to treat the boy like dirt. 



REBerg said:


> The scene with Termite was almost too nasty to watch.


Which scene, shagging a doll, getting inside a penis and then exploding the owner to bits or the chase afterward inside Frenchies pants? I thought it was hilarious and definitely one of the best scenes in the whole series.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 7, 2022)

Frenchie in the first ep was hilarious. The octopus scene in the third ep though... couldn't watch that.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 8, 2022)

Mouse said:


> Frenchie in the first ep was hilarious. The octopus scene in the third ep though... couldn't watch that.


Poor Timmy! R.I.P.


----------



## ctg (Jun 8, 2022)

> You can always count on _The Boys_ to make a splash—or in some cases a squish, as it were. Amazon’s superhero show has become known for its novel takes on blood and gore, whether it’s exploring what it would mean to have a superfast hero run literally through someone, or the physics of driving a speedboat full blast through a beached sperm whale.
> 
> True to form, its third-season premiere, “Payback,” came through with one of the show’s most punchy scenes yet. (There are spoilers for the episode after this sentence. You’ve been warned.) In it, a previously unknown B-level superhero named Termite (Brett Geddes) gets amorous with a partner at a party. As things begin to heat up, Termite shrinks down, Ant-Man-style, in order to climb inside his partner’s urethra to give him extra-intense pleasure. (Apparently, Termite’s prostate massages are really next level.) Unfortunately, things don’t go exactly to plan. Termite sneezes and reverts to his original size, tearing his partner in half from the inside and leaving the mini-hero shellshocked just as he’s about to go up against _The Boys_’ Frenchie (Tomer Capone), Kimiko (Karen Fukuhara), and Butcher (Karl Urban).
> 
> It’s a gasp- and gag-worthy scene that got viewers talking, and one that we wanted to know more about. WIRED talked to showrunner Eric Kripke about penile physics, “Thanus,” and why he says he works in a “dream factory.”











						'The Boys' Made a Tribute to Ant-Man. It Was Explosive
					

Let's just say Amazon can send superheroes where Marvel can't. We talked to the showrunner about how that scene from the third season opener came to be.




					www.wired.co.uk
				





> *How did you, um, create that scene?*
> 
> My favorite fact about shooting it is that, even though it was sweetened with VFX, it actually is a practical giant penis. We built that sucker. It’s 11 feet high and 20 feet long, and that’s really the urethra tunnel. We built all of it at great expense, and the fact that we did is yet another reason I love my job.


----------



## ctg (Jun 13, 2022)

> “Hughie, it’s not power. It’s punishment. And you don’t deserve none of it,” Butcher says.
> 
> Butcher’s words are powerful but they ultimately fall flat with the power-hungry Hughie – and not only because they resemble Tim Meadows’ “you don’t want no part of this sh*t” speech from _Walk Hard: The Dewey Cox Story_.











						The Boys Season 3 Introduces Some Surprising New Powers
					

The beneficiaries of V24 discuss what it’s like to join the ranks of the super-powered.




					www.denofgeek.com
				




This, I felt actually a bit scared on the fourth episode. Butcher was definitely power tripping and the same thing applied to Homelander. But I definitely loved the space hamster. "Go for eye Bo, Go for the eyes!" 

It's just I've started to think along the lines that the Homelander has become a major d1ck and Butcher isn't far behind, as nobody seems to be able to stop either one of them. It is a scary prospect and very unlike the Superman, where the god was first and then the other dieties appeared.

Also, on what happened at the end, I think it was a null power.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 13, 2022)

Spoiler: 3.4 Glorious Five Year Plan



There's nothing like retirement plans to hasten death. That is assuming that Kimiko remains dead and is not just a little slow to recover from the Soldier Boy energy blast.
So, does the fact that SB was only "on ice" and not killed by some super Russian weapon put plans to take out Homelander back to square one? Apparently, temporary V gives the user powers insufficient to kill Homelander.
Without a weapon and with Homelander countering Starlight's plans to get other supes to gang up on him, what will the Boys do next?


----------



## ctg (Jun 13, 2022)

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Apparently, temporary V gives the user powers insufficient to kill Homelander.


I'm not so sure about it, and the show hasn't dealt with the overdose of V24. I assume it is coming, and it's going to be a quite nasty carnage, whatever happens. Furthermore, I also thought that maybe Kimoko could be helped with a dose, since in theory it could give her powers back. But whoever is going to inject it is going to get slapped.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 20, 2022)

Spoiler: 3.5 The Last Time to Look on This World of Lies



That's one solution -- use the apparently unkillable Soldier Boy to kill the unkillable Homelander.
That should answer the question: What happens after you replace one superpowered psychopath with another superpowered psychopath? The best possible outcome would be mutual destruction.


----------



## ctg (Jun 20, 2022)

REBerg said:


> What happens after you replace one psychopath with another psychopath? The best possible outcome would be mutual destruction.





Spoiler



That's what I'm betting on. Soldier Boy nullifies Homelander and then somehow he takes the dictatorship, because there's nobody that can kill him. Unless his power is used against him.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 20, 2022)

I'm just glad

Kimiko's not dead


----------



## ctg (Jun 21, 2022)

> You can say a lot of things about Amazon’s _The Boys__, _but you can’t exactly call it subtle. The show, based on Garth Ennis and Darick Robertson’s acclaimed comics from Dynamite Entertainment, focuses on a group of corporate owned superheroes called The Seven, and a semi-covert group of average people named The Boys who’ve taken it upon themselves to kill the heroes. Across the show’s three seasons, it’s always been pretty upfront with the kind of satire it’s going for and who it tears down.
> 
> In the case of the show’s  vengeful Superman-alike, Homelander (Anthony Starr), the show has said so many times in so many words that he was conceived as an analogue of former president Donald Trump. Season two even ended on him literally getting off to the idea of how much power he has over everyone else; and if that didn’t say it all, a cosplayer showing up as the character during a MAGA rally in 2020 would do the job. And should you have missed the text of the show, you’re in luck: showrunner Eric Kripke, Robertson, and even Starr himself have tried their damnedest to tell folks who Homelander really is.











						The Boys' Eric Kripke Reminds Us Homelander's Just Donald Trump
					

I don't even watch this show, and I clocked that almost right away.




					gizmodo.com
				




The comments are the best


----------



## REBerg (Jun 21, 2022)

Yes, l despite all the gore, the show has redeeming social value. However, discussion of the satirical element here would be insanely political.


----------



## REBerg (Jun 21, 2022)

System hiccup.


----------



## ctg (Jun 26, 2022)

Spoiler: S03E06 - Herogasm



Oh, Hughie. Man, he really did c*ck up things with the StarLight. But I do get him, he wants to me a man that Butcher represent, and not the skinny white guy, with no muscles and raw charisma. It is as if he wants to be a caveman and instead of a man from the future. The wimpy guy, who uses a brain and not a brawn. The nerd. 

I know this is Herogasm, but it could as well be titled as Nerdgasm. There were so much detail stuffed and getting stuffed in the screen that it's going to need an eastern egg hunt to get it all cleared. But still, Hughie, man you c*cked up big time. 

I like that he's the human in the superhuman relationship, but he could not help himself, when the frogs came out. And they were toads. The ugly ones that give you a stomach cramps, if you'll go to lick them. If not, something worse. But I also get why he's feeling in that way. 

Even Frenchie is slicker than him, and he has scars to prove it. And I know if he's been able to free himself when the z-land b*tch did threaten his girls, he would have effed the whole crew and not be bothered if he'd got hurt in the process. It was amazing to see Kimiko to free herself and do the deed on Frenchie's behalf. But the way she went about it, told me that her powers are returning and therefore, Soldier Boys nullifying powers has a time-limit. 

If he'll get to blast the Homelander, if the next fight, someone is going to need to double tap that S-o-b just to make sure that he's not coming back. But it was fun to finally see that having a super fight and going at it as if they meant it. Why is it that Homelander didn't go berserk? Is it because of his mental condition, that human-side holding him back from going nuclear?


----------



## REBerg (Jun 26, 2022)

Spoiler



Good news: Homelander can be controlled by three or more supes holding him down, as long as they avoid his laser vision. 

Bad news: Neither temporary supes Butcher nor Hugie was killed in ground-zero proximity to a Soldier Boy blast, so how effective would a blast be against Homelander?


----------



## ctg (Jun 26, 2022)

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> Neither temporary supes Butcher nor Hugie was killed in ground-zero proximity to a Soldier Boy blast, so how effective would a blast be against Homelander?


Neither of them got blasted. Hugie was with Starlight and MM was with Butcher and neither one of them were in the blast zone. A lot of normal humans and supes were there. But if it had gone off, before Homelander escaped, then they would most certain been in the zone. Why Butcher did laser Homelander's head when he was holding him down? 

When they were doing the beaming thing, how they were so precise, because to my eyes, if they'd have gone slightly to the side, they'd beamed each other, right?


----------



## REBerg (Jun 26, 2022)

Spoiler






ctg said:


> When they were doing the beaming thing, how they were so precise, because to my eyes, if they'd have gone slightly to the side, they'd beamed each other, right?


I'd have to go back and look. Maybe it was one of those opposing beams canceling each other out things.


----------



## ctg (Jul 1, 2022)

Spoiler: S03E07 - Here comes the candle to light your bed



So, they finally gave us an explanation for the powerless supes. "Soldier Boy burns V out of their blood." I don't really buy it, because if it burns the V, it should cause something horrific, not just death and blackened corpses. I mean we should see probably extreme forms of powers, as it goes, but the blast is so quick that we'll never see it. 

But it didn't affect Butcher and his temp-V, because right after it, that last fight happened. Then we have the fact that the Soldier Boy is partly mental, through the PTSD's. But at least Butcher is medicating him with a weed. Except I doubt he's giving the boy CBD, but instead he's supplying him high grade THC that's only going to cause more psychosomatic errors. 

That man is a sum of all sorts of things that should not have happened, and trying to fix his brain after decades of torture isn't going to happen with a couple of joints. It just isn't. Not even if he'd get Snoop Dog's Cookies. 

Instead, if I'm reading this right, he's going to be one of Garth's extreme supes, just like what happened in the Preacher with their Main Characters. There is almost nothing that can hold him, stop him, or put him in his place. And I hated that he just left Butcher to lie on the forest floor after MindTrap effed Butcher. 

Soldier Boy only saw him as a number, and I loved that Hughie confronted the mad man with the reality about his past, instead of sh*t that he spews out of his mouth, every minute. To be honest, I kind of wish that Hughie would have left Soldier Boy to get lost in the forest forever. 

I hated him even more when Noir revealed in his psychosis the past in the Soldier Boy family, meaning that the powers has gone in the Soldier Boy's and he needs a good slapping, to get him to understand that he is a big bully. A total d*ck (pardon by French). 

What soldier would leave a man behind to die? According to Noir's cartoon, he punished his team to a point that they are all turned on him, when Edgar made an offer. 

In the Butcher's memories, we also saw him become the image of his father, another bully. His way was the army service, and he wasn't there to stop his brother, when he played with the wheelgun. Reliving that memory didn't teach him anything. 

He could not tell Hughie the truth about the temp V. Instead he just continued being the man he is, and using the boy to advance his agenda. 

The biggest mindef was revealing the Homelander being Soldier Boy's son.






First Kimiko surprised me with the biggest bottle of whisky, ever, in her handbag. Then Starlight drank it as if she's a complete alcoholic, before Kimiko revealed that it was her fight drink, ever. 

Mind blown, but it didn't stop there, as the next ask was with the Compound V, not the temp stuff. It is as if all of them have gone slightly bonkers. Kimiko lost her powers and was happy about it. Then she had to save Frenchie, and she liked the action, a bit too much. 

So yeah, getting back to supply of the blue stuff, is kind of logical next step ... in the crazy man's world. But then again, they're living in the world where the extreme people are complete nut jobs, so who is us to say no to their slightly mental moves, when the heroes live the heroes lives. That's what she chose, and said in her message. That it was her choice to take chemical, and the candlelight moment was the fact that she almost lost Frenchie. 

That is so sweet. Her being lioness. Another one is StarLight, especially for telling Homelander, to his face, to shove it because all he is, is another bully. Not a man. Not even a macho man, but an insane, homicidal dictator that ultimately is nothing more than a bully.



I can't stop shaking my head on these revelations and twists.


----------



## Mouse (Jul 1, 2022)

Good episode, I thought. I do love Kimiko, best character in it. The "English" accents in it though are _terrible_, like, really bad. Always said Karl Urban's was terrible (sounds Australian rather than English to me - I know, I know he's from New Zealand but him trying to do an English accent sounds Australian), but the kid who played his younger brother sounded Irish and his dad was awful too. The young actor who played teen Billy was passable. I just can't suspend my disbelief that these characters are from England because they sound so wrong.

Anyway. Kinda saw the Soldier Boy thing coming.

Had to Google Antony Starr's birthday because I refuse to believe Homelander is younger than me when he looks ten years older. (Google tells me that Antony Starr is actually seven years older than me so not far off!).


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Jul 3, 2022)

It's not really my sort of thing (too much violence, too depressing, etc.) but I was curious and watched a few episodes and then I got hooked on the characters and the story and binge-watched the first two seasons.  Then in the middle of one of the episodes early in the third season I just suddenly burned out.  I was done. I realized that nothing good was going to happen (if it _ever was_ going to happen) until a lot more awful things had happened first, and I didn't feel like I wanted to stick around for those.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 4, 2022)

ctg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest mindef was revealing the Homelander being Soldier Boy's son.


I didn't expect that either. In retrospect, I should have noticed their psychopathic similarities.


----------



## ctg (Jul 5, 2022)

Kevin smith spoke about the Boys and told that Anthony Starr should receive an Emmy for playing totally effed up supe so brilliantly that "you'll love to hate him."


----------



## ctg (Jul 8, 2022)

Spoiler: Season 3 Finale



Holy **** balls! 

I don't know where to begin, what to say, who to refer first, but I can tell you that I was screaming at my screen while Annie was charging up to "BLAST IT! Don't bloody wait, GO! EF HIM UP!" But I should have known, nothing can kill the baddie. Not in Garth Ennis universe, and I should have remembered that from the Preacher. 

Yet, somehow I know that we aren't at the real final. Not yet, not even if Butcher has been given a clock and Annie has finally ditched her uniform and joined the Boys. It all feels as if there is something even more and the writers were somewhat restricted on the level of absolutely madness they can unleash. Still, the series should get some sort of recognition for breaking the superperson rules, and showing the world how it could really be, in this world of ours. 

It also didn't surprise me that Homelander sympathizers were accepting on showing his murderous side. After all, some of us are animals. But I wish MM's girl would have been seen the step daddy being the first to cheers the act. I suspect that geezer is going to get what's coming at some point in the future. 

Still, I'm kind of winded up by all that happened in the final, and in someways it feels about that they reached GoT level of terror, by showing how unrestricted Homelander ... well, his whole family from son to grand daddy really is, because there's nobody to stop. Except the Boys, who too feel that unrestrictness of what they do. 

What surprised me was that there was no footage, no numbers, nothing on the level of casualties from Soldier Boy going nuclear amongst the skyscrapers. The blastwave, shrapnel, the falling debris should all have counted for something, but it was like a miracle that nothing else than Maeve losing her powers (for how long) really happened.

Nevertheless...



Bravo


----------



## Mouse (Jul 8, 2022)

I can't help but feel they 



Spoiler



should've just let Soldier Boy kill Homelander.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 9, 2022)

This series functions well as a satire on superheroes and politics.
Like _Preacher_, it requires a high tolerance for graphic violence. The show could tone down the blood and gore and still make its points.


Spoiler: 3.8 The Instant White-Hot Wild



I was surprised that both Maeve and Soldier Boy survived the blast. It seemed to be the conflict outcome we were meant to think it was. Both characters could be beneficiaries of the show getting a fourth season.
The same goes for Homelander. I'm with @Mouse on wanting to see him gone, but he's such a well-developed supervillain he'll probably last as long as the series  -- or as long as Antony Starr wants to play the role.
I expect much of the next season to focus on whether Homelander will turn Ryan to the dark side. Adding nurture to nature may give Ryan a very slim chance of not following in his dad's footsteps.


----------



## Droflet (Jul 9, 2022)

Just finished season 3 and it's wide open for season 4. Visceral but a truly great show.


----------



## ctg (Jul 9, 2022)

Spoiler






REBerg said:


> I was surprised that both Maeve and Soldier Boy survived the blast. It seemed to be the conflict outcome we were meant to think it was. Both characters could be beneficiaries of the show getting a fourth season.


Well, I think they were prepared to wrap the season, as you know you cannot say you will make it to the next one. So, they could have done other endings and finished the thing with Homeland going serial killing everyone, or getting finally shown place by the surviving heroes.

Preacher most certainly went through that several times, and it wasn't guaranteed that they'd finish the run. But at least they did and from the articles that I read, it became quite clear to them around the halfway point that there would be another season. So, the other ending ended in the editing room floor. 

I think with the Soldier Boy they had to put the bad man back into the bottle, because he was just too much, and next to him Homelander seemed almost like a good guy. Except they gave him enough of screen time to convey the feeling that wasn't the case. 

There was also the line, when Homelander said to Ryan, "Come with me, son. We'll disappear into the world and nobody would find us..." and I totally believed him. DC's Superman has done it, Batman did it more than once in his grumpy moments, and in a way I believe that's what Homelander wants to do. To disappear and teach his kid the way how he sees the world, expect he gets caught by the lights and sparkle. By the fame and acceptance of his fans. 

If it would not be there, and the people would turn their backs on him, he would either go to murderous rampage to get that feeling again, or then he'd grumble and shrink because nobody notices him. In a way, he would become a hobo supe. 

Now he has everything. And that's corrupting him, because all that fame and acceptance enables his dark side, and since nobody is there to stop him, that corrupts Ryan. So far, in their bloodline, that has meant bad things, and we can blame Edgar for it, because he thought he could fix things with a new generation. 

Chicken Salesman was wrong with Walter White, and Edgar wrong about making supes through application of serum V. Either case, they were both in the chem business and they both effed up royally. Yet, Edgar is still alive, and I don't think he has stopped anything. He gave up Vought too easily to just step back and enjoy his days for the man he presents. 

I think Edgar wants Homelander to go full psycho, and him being there with some next gen stuff to save the day. Maybe he'll even have a fix for Butcher, by either turning him to a full supe or reversing it all back to human. Knowing what happened with the Preacher, I think full supe is more likely. 

I also did wonder why Annie didn't offer V solution to Maeve, because it worked on Kimiko?


----------



## ctg (Jul 25, 2022)

> We love *The Boys*, which is an outrageously gross and often hilarious take-down of celebrity culture, social media politics and even, occasionally, superhero stories. But we have one request for *The Boys* season 4 – let the female characters be as flawed as the boys!
> 
> Of course, every character in *The Boys* is flawed in some way, because it’s just that kind of world. And thanks to a number of male characters from the comic book series who have been gender-flipped for the show, the TV version does have a decent roster of flawed or outright villainous female characters. But in season 4, we’d love to see just a little more in the way of character flaws for the two central comics-origin female characters: Annie and Kimiko











						Why The Boys Needs Its Girls to Be Flawed
					

In The Boys Season 4, let’s see Annie and Kimiko used less as the voices of conscience and more as the misguided characters we know they can be.




					www.denofgeek.com


----------



## Mouse (Jul 25, 2022)

I sort of get what she's saying, but Kimiko and Queen Maeve are both deeply flawed. Kimiko's brutal and Maeve was a total alcoholic.


----------

